# Razr Battery Life



## Second2Last33 (Oct 26, 2011)

I got the Razr the day it released, and I have absolutely loved the phone since I first held it. There is one major flaw with this phone, and that is horrible battery life. Well after completely customizing the smart actions app and buying Juice Defender Ultimate from the market I have managed to stretch the battery life to a whopping 2 days with moderate/heavy use. So if you are one of those people who is concerned about battery life and that's holding you back from making the switch, fear not!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

You didn't get two days of battery out of the phone you had a full recharge in that pic. So its kinda hard to tell how long your 2nd charge lasted.


----------



## Second2Last33 (Oct 26, 2011)

From 8AM to 11PM of moderate use dropped me down to 40% battery. I plugged in that night to charge when I went to bed and my power actually went out that night, so I went an additional day at 50% battery and decided to push it until I dropped to 5%. I basically got two full days of usage on one full charge. I'm just trying to quell any fears people may have of the phone not lasting an entire work day. Using stock settings I would only roughly get 6 hours of battery life.


----------



## B_ren (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been pleasantly surprised with the battery life on my Razr.... now mind you I am in Canada and only on HSPA+ so I am not dealing with the same consumption as an LTE devcie, but I still have no issue going about 16 hours with fairly heavy usage as long as I have a good signal. And that is with only a few smart actions programed and not purposely watching how I use the phone to conserve on battery


----------



## xtinction (Jul 18, 2011)

I use mine moderate to heavy, two emails on push, (only on 3G which is all I have where I live) and its off the charger for 10 to 13 hours at a time. When I go to bed its still at 65 to 70 percent. I have not done anything special except got rid of some of the bloat. I would have to say great battery compared to the T-Bolt.


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

I've found I have to keep LTE off, not sure if it's because the LTE signal is weak in my area (2 bars) vs the 5 bar 3G so the radio is playing 3G/4G ping-pong and eating battery life, or something else, but I've found I can get a day and a half easy with moderate to heavy use if I keep LTE off, so it's gotta be something and I'm hoping that something isn't just pure LTE standby.
Using the smart actions kind of helped, but the only one really making a difference was the one turning off background sync or data usage, both of which will render even the market or a weather widget useless if off


----------

